# Best Gyuto, $300-$400(ish)???



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just got a nice new sous chef job, so to celebrate I think I'll treat myself to a fancy new knife!

I'm looking for a step up from my currently selection (kono white and Moritaka KS), and have 300-400(ish) to spend. Now, there are a lot of knifes out there in that range so I'm starting to go a little crazy trying to narrow it down to one...watanabe pro, masamoto ks, suisin inox, Tadatsuna, mizuno, kochi, etc. etc.. 

So, to those of you who have/used any, can you provide some input? Right now, im leaning pretty heavy on the watanabe, but im also pretty curious about the kochi...


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 29, 2012)

Is there anything in particular you want in terms of blade specs? There are lots of knives in that price range.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 29, 2012)

Suisin honyaki inox, Martell. That's what id get in that price range.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd get Jon at JKI to order you a Gengetsu 240mm gyuto...they're currently out of stock.


----------



## echerub (Mar 29, 2012)

Let us know a bit about what you like in a knife first - for example, do you want to stick with the thin blades like the Kono and Moritaka, or do you want something a little more substantial? Wa-handle only, or can you go western or wa?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 29, 2012)

Martell or Catcheside.


----------



## add (Mar 29, 2012)

jmfreeman35 said:


> I just got a nice new sous chef job, so to celebrate I think I'll treat myself to a *fancy new knife*!



There is a very nice Asai in _the for sales_ right now that the owner has dropped in price quite a bit...


----------



## Sarge (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd grab a Suisin Inox Honyaki if it were me.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 29, 2012)

Suisin Inox Honyaki 270. I have a KS which is also nice but the Suisin still gets my vote. Stainless, Sharp, f&f, durable. It's a well rounded knife which makes it my work standard.


----------



## jonnachang (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd go with a Ikkanshi Tadatsuna for a laser,or a Mizuno Tanrenjo for something a little more beefy.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 29, 2012)

I also have the Kochi and a Kono white. The Kochi cuts really well, It's insanely thin at the edge, better edge retention, easy to sharpen and despite how thin it is I haven't had any micro chipping...and we have crummy hard plastic boards at work. At $280 I think this knife is a hell of a deal.


----------



## Cookin808 (Mar 29, 2012)

Devin Thomas ITK AEB-L 240mm...my favorite workhorse right now!


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 29, 2012)

Generally speaking, I prefer thinner, lighter blades over beefier ones. But I also know that spine thickness isn't te only factor in cutting ability. So if there is a knife with a little more heft to it that still out performs the thinner guysthen I'm all for it. I will say, that I guy I work with has a yoshi that I've played around with a couple of times, and I don't like it at all. 

I haven't tried too many knives so I'm fairly open to trying thicker ones if they perform well


----------



## Lefty (Mar 29, 2012)

Thickness at the spine isn't a huge deal. I currently am using a Carter that is an absolute monster (gotta be 9+ sun) and it's about 3mm at the spine (guessing). The funny thing is, it almost falls through carrots, and even ripe tomatoes. With a light stropping on some, you guessed it, newsprint, it killed the roma tomato à la Salty test. It gets SHARP and is thin where it counts. In this case, the heft helps an already impressive cutter cut.
However, don't count out my boy Pierre's new line that will be coming out in the future. It has a Carter thing going for it, but the overall feel will no doubt be up there with the ITK. The profile is one that will lend itself to push cutting and rocking, with a nice useable tip. I'm not a fanboy, I just know this is going to be one heck of a knife. As Eamon once put it, he's "the Rafiki of grinder monkeys". Hahaha
I will say, if you can squeeze a few extra bucks out, the ITK is great as well (in my limited experience with it). Nice fit and finish an you can't argue with its reputation.
However, I personally would have jumped on Vertigo's Misono Dragon, but it's too late for that.


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 29, 2012)

You say you want a 'step up'...so where do you feel your current knives are lacking?

Reason I say this is because the Suisin IH and Tadatsuna are very close to your Konosuke except they are stainless...so not much variation in feel and cutting ability. 

I've also heard some people, such as NoChop!, say that the Moritaka KS is one of the best performing knives they have used...so the knives you listed might not be considered a 'step up' for everyone. Also, I have a 210 Suisin IH petty, but if it was a 270 gyuto, I think I'd prefer my Kono white#2 over it anyways--just my preference.

Now you see that everyone will give you different recommendations based off of what THEY would choose, but you need to drill down and make your own decision. All we can do is add input based on your specifications.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 29, 2012)

Gratz on the new job. Hope it is what you want from it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 29, 2012)

thickness at the spine has very little to do with cutting performance, unless you routinely cut hard and tall foods.


----------



## mindbender (Mar 29, 2012)

Cookin808 said:


> Devin Thomas ITK AEB-L 240mm...my favorite workhorse right now!



While I agree that it is a fantastic blade (I enjoy mine), it's currently priced at $480 which is slightly out of the original price range.

Such a great edge on that knife though.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 29, 2012)

obtuse said:


> Suisin honyaki inox, Martell. That's what id get in that price range.



this


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been thinking about a Kochi for awhile now.


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am willing to stretch my budget if there is a knife that is worth the price and will give me that "holly poop" moment when I cut with it, as I have been eying a heiji which is in the $500 range. 

But if one of the fore mentioned knives will do the trick for less, then id rather get one of those.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 29, 2012)

Best? I don't know, but my 300mm Ashi from Jki is in that range and it's a damn good knife. 

-AJ


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 29, 2012)

If your gonna drop 500 go custom an get all that you want in my opinion. 

Heiji would possibly compliment your kono as its a heftier knife. 

If I were you I wouldn't get another laser, and I'd get a different style profile. 

Possibly the masamotot KS, or the mortitaka if you prefer AS. 

If not that I'd say kochi or mizuno.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 29, 2012)

just get a Heiji.


----------



## heirkb (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh I love my Heijis and every other Heiji I've handled that hasn't belonged to me. 

Maybe check out Rottman as well. I'm playing with one from the passaround and it's a sweet knife. I think you could definitely get a custom from him in that price range and you can check the reviews section here to see what TK59 has had to say about his. The nice thing about the custom would be that you could get what you want in a knife.


----------



## JMac (Mar 29, 2012)

What knife are you currently using? and congrats on the sous position.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 30, 2012)

It depends on what you value in a knife. I used a Gengetsu for a month or so. It is the finest all around cutting machine I have ever used, bar none at any price range. I don't really understand what makes it so nice to cut with but I will stop at nothing to add one of these to my collection. I like it so much I'm afraid to post on it because I'll have more competition trying to acquire one. The drawback might be that it isn't fancy, I'm not a huge fan of the handle but it works, it's stainless clad and the steel is white 2 which is okay or awesome, again depending on what you value. The Kochi is an awesome cutter as well and so is a Rottman custom.


----------



## skewed (Mar 30, 2012)

TK-

I have been eyeing the Gengetsu knives. Thanks for the feed back. Is it as thin behind the edge as the Kochi? Looks like it has more of a tip than the Kochis. Did you use a 240 or a 270? Where is the balance point?

Sorry for all the questions. I am also really interested in a Masamoto KS but would possibly hold off for a Gengetsu but it sound like it might be at least a couple months.

Most of the knives in this price range that I am interested in are not in stock! Patience is not a strong suit for me.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## chuck239 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would get a gengetsu if you dont mind waiting for them to come back in stock. TK borrowed my knife and I have to say his comments are spot on. It is a special knife. It is thin behind the edge, not as much as the kochi (which is also and amazing knife, super thin behind the edge.) I use it in a pro kitchen and it holds up on poly boards very well, with just some light touch ups. The fit and finish are great, saya fits perfect (no pin), great profile, good taper, excellent grind. I own or have owned the majority of the knives talked about and they are all great knives but the gengetsu just makes me smile everytime I pick it up. I also think Heiji, Kochi, rottman, Mario are all great knives (including every knife mentioned so far.) I do think the suisin is very similar to the konosuke so I would go for something a little different.

-Chuck


----------



## Lefty (Mar 30, 2012)

I meant to say it in my first post here. Congrats on the sweet new job!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 30, 2012)

Yah, I don't know if you're going to outperform your current Kono or Moritaka KS....

Both deliver superior bang for the buck.

Maybe go with something completely different; Zakuri, Mizuno, Yoshikane, etc...may fill a void.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 30, 2012)

what i will say here is that you are getting A LOT of different suggestions on what people think are the best knives for them based on their own preferences as well as overall performance.

the first thing that you need to do is decide what kind of knife fits your needs and preferences first. if you like the profile of the konosuke and believe that you would like to replace/upgrade, there are tons of options out there (masamoto KS, suisin IH, etc). now, if you would like to get something to compliment your konosuke, then you would want to look into the thicker, heartier knives (heiji, gengetsu, etc)

i for one have a 270mm kono HD gyuto and a 210mm IH petty and complimented them with a 240mm a-type gyuto. i did this because i believe thick and heavy knives do affect performance no matter how thin behind the edge they are. if you like the laser and want something to compliment it but dont care for the thicker heavy knives there are also options (mizuno, a-type, etc.) 

once you answer these questions, you will narrow down your search considerably. good luck!!


----------



## tk59 (Mar 30, 2012)

skewed said:


> TK-
> 
> I have been eyeing the Gengetsu knives. Thanks for the feed back. Is it as thin behind the edge as the Kochi? Looks like it has more of a tip than the Kochis. Did you use a 240 or a 270? Where is the balance point?
> 
> ...


I very much agree with Chuck's response. With regard to balance, like any wa-handled Japanese knife, they are balanced forward of the machi by a fair amount. I don't remember exactly where but I'd guess two cm forward of the heel. It is a little thicker than a laser but I find it is outstanding in term of wedging. It cuts like a very thin knife and with very little resistance, like some other knives but has a somewhat more substantial feel and releases food so well, I had to stand there, sacrificing potatoes over and over. The dude that made Chuck's knife found the holy grail of grinds. I only hope he does it one more time on mine. With regard to the tip, it wasn't as pronounced as I generally prefer, nor is it quite as low but this knife is worth adjusting your cutting style to use. I would also talk to Jon. I gather some very subtle modifications might be in the works so the next batch might be slightly different.


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 30, 2012)

Citizen Snips said:


> what i will say here is that you are getting A LOT of different suggestions on what people think are the best knives for them based on their own preferences as well as overall performance.
> 
> the first thing that you need to do is decide what kind of knife fits your needs and preferences first. if you like the profile of the konosuke and believe that you would like to replace/upgrade, there are tons of options out there (masamoto KS, suisin IH, etc). now, if you would like to get something to compliment your konosuke, then you would want to look into the thicker, heartier knives (heiji, gengetsu, etc)
> 
> ...



I really like my kono, but I also feel like theres a better knife out there for me...would like the profile to be a little flatter towards the heel, and the handle is too small for me. The Moritaka KS, I keep trying to make myself like it, but I just cant do it. It does cut nice, but it just doesnt feel right in my hand...handle is boxy, balance doesnt work for me. It feels awkward to use.

Realistically, I'll be getting other gyutos than just the one I am looking to purchase now. I want to add another laser, due to what I mentioned about the kono earlier, but I think my main concern right now is to replace my moritaka...so I think something with a little more heft to compliment my kono will come first. And based on what everyone has said about the gengetsu, I'll go ahead and shoot Jon an email and see whats going on with the second batch


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 30, 2012)

I havent had the chance to checkout a Gengetsu yet either, but based on the reviews, they sound great. 

Based on your comment about your issues with kono and ks, you may want to take a serious look at a Martell. 
I dont own one (yet) but Ive had the chance to play with one. 
Design and ergonomics are simply stunning. If it doesnt feel right in your hand, I dont know what will. There is a ton of small detail and understanding masterfully packed into a very nuisanced design. 
IMO it's a true all rounder: thin, but rigid convex enough to help with release and slicing, but still low on the wedge scale. 
It's everything that I always wanted my TKC to be. Its one of those knives that increased my knife IQ just by using it. 

If what you want is more distinct specialization, this might not be the most exciting choice, but then again "balance" is a kind of specialization in its own way.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 30, 2012)

Forget the gyuto and snag the Martell suji w/ Keller handle that Dave has up. Killer deal!


----------



## skewed (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Chuck and TK59! Sounds exactly what I am looking for.

O/P-

Congrats on your new gig! Sorry to highjack but you posted almost exactly the same question I have right now.

Best of wishes!
rj


----------



## obtuse (Mar 30, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> I havent had the chance to checkout a Gengetsu yet either, but based on the reviews, they sound great.
> 
> Based on your comment about your issues with kono and ks, you may want to take a serious look at a Martell.
> I dont own one (yet) but Ive had the chance to play with one.
> ...



+1 i'm loving mine


----------



## bechler (Mar 30, 2012)

DT ITK


----------



## WiscoNole (Mar 31, 2012)

Masamoto KS. The best profile of any knife I've ever used. I absolutely love this knife.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 31, 2012)

WiscoNole said:


> Masamoto KS. The best profile of any knife I've ever used. I absolutely love this knife.


Appears sold out everywhere. Looks interesting.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 31, 2012)

Based on my own experiences as well as a few others, Masamoto KS is pretty spotty. They can be really nice or just okay. I won't be playing that lottery.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 31, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Based on my own experiences as well as a few others, Masamoto KS is pretty spotty. They can be really nice or just okay. I won't be playing that lottery.



Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 31, 2012)

What do you mean spotty Tk? Issues in f&f or grind or heat treatment? Or something else?


----------



## tk59 (Mar 31, 2012)

Some are thicker than others. Salty's looks like it is concave ground but I know there are convex ground examples. Some of the factory edges are poorly ground, approaching what was on my A-type back when I got that with a factory edge. Fit and finish is below average for a $300 knife but I'm less concerned with that. Probably most of them are great knives but I've seen enough mediocre ones that I wouldn't want to take the chance, esp. when I go over to JKI and just about every knife I pick up is one that I would be happy to use... I hate to sound like a JKI fanboy but Jon's offerings have been very hard to ignore lately.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 31, 2012)

Fair enough, those seem like substantial differences performance-wise.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah...I had a hard time justifying the masamoto ks price considering the only reason I wanted one was because of the profile. I just grinded down my kono #2 270mm with a 60 grit stone and gave it a ks profile. It really wasn't that hard.


----------



## G-rat (Mar 31, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I hate to sound like a JKI fanboy but Jon's offerings have been very hard to ignore lately.




I feel the same way man. Jon's stock just gets better and better. I watched the gengetsu video last night. Blown away! The 270 Gyuto looks like a sword...a very useable and efficient cutting machine in the kitchen kind of sword. It is weird. They look like something that heiji and hide would collaborate to make.


----------



## dough (Apr 1, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Based on my own experiences as well as a few others, Masamoto KS is pretty spotty. They can be really nice or just okay. I won't be playing that lottery.



well i enjoy the lottery but i find these comments to be true for the masamoto but imo its not the only knife that fits this mold as far as mass produced knives go.
anywho in this price range its increasingly easier to get both good heat treat and consistent grind.

gotta add for 400 its getting to be the case you can get a maker that back up their work... so if you are unhappy odds are they are willing to work with you to find a solution... masamoto is far from doing any of these things for you.


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 1, 2012)

I know I'm spoiled, but that's the beauty of shopping in person -- whether at JKI or Korin, or in Tokyo or Osaka. The KS 240 is sold out _everywhere_ in Japan, and the 270 is getting harder to find. I picked mine up at Union Commerce on Kappabashi-dori in February, and it exhibits none of the issues mentioned above. It is no drawer queen, but the fit and finish are what a good workhorse knife should have. I had the shop do an uraoshi for me and it is just a sincere pleasure to use.


----------



## skewed (Apr 1, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> I know I'm spoiled, but that's the beauty of shopping in person -- whether at JKI or Korin, or in Tokyo or Osaka. The KS 240 is sold out _everywhere_ in Japan, and the 270 is getting harder to find. I picked mine up at Union Commerce on Kappabashi-dori in February, and it exhibits none of the issues mentioned above. It is no drawer queen, but the fit and finish are what a good workhorse knife should have. I had the shop do an uraoshi for me and it is just a sincere pleasure to use.



You are very spoiled! My shopping in person included checking out Shuns, the Germans and Globals at the local 'high-end' kitchen shop.

God, I need to get out and travel a little.

Thanks for the input on your new KS. After reading the last number of posts, I was starting to question my lust for a KS gyuto.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 1, 2012)

Sheesh you both are spoiled!! Closest I get to look at knives is the ones at walmart. I never make it to Kohls, but they just have what walmart has just out.:crying::guillotine::vmc:


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 1, 2012)

i just want to say that my 240 KS has my absolute favorite profile. it's not my favorite geometry, but it has a great profile. i use it mostly in situations where i need to chop and slice, as it slices about as well as a nice suji, and chops great too.


----------



## stevenStefano (Apr 1, 2012)

To be honest my KS is probably the knife I use the least now. I find the tip is way too low for the way I cut things, a little more blade height would go a long way. The profile is good, and the f+f is pretty good, the knife just doesn't suit me I think


----------



## skewed (Apr 1, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> To be honest my KS is probably the knife I use the least now. I find the tip is way too low for the way I cut things, a little more blade height would go a long way. The profile is good, and the f+f is pretty good, the knife just doesn't suit me I think



What length and how much do you want for it? 1/2 joking.

I know that different grinds and different profiles are not for everyone.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 1, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Sheesh you both are spoiled!! Closest I get to look at knives is the ones at walmart. I never make it to Kohls, but they just have what walmart has just out.




Oh, we used to dream of living in a corridor! Would have been a palace to us! We used to live in an old water tank on a rubbish tip. We got woke up every morning by having a load of rotting fish dumped all over us! House, huh!


----------



## jgraeff (Apr 3, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i just want to say that my 240 KS has my absolute favorite profile. it's not my favorite geometry, but it has a great profile. i use it mostly in situations where i need to chop and slice, as it slices about as well as a nice suji, and chops great too.



I have heard this several times and i haven't been able to figure out what you mean when you say geometry of a knife? I understand the profile but what are you referring to when geometry is mentioned?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 3, 2012)

This Quote has remained in my mind for a few days now. It really is all about perspective. Thank you for the reality check.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 3, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> I have heard this several times and i haven't been able to figure out what you mean when you say geometry of a knife? I understand the profile but what are you referring to when geometry is mentioned?



Experts may want to correct me if I'm wrong, but I take the geometry of a knife to refer to the cross-section of the blade that is dictated by the grind. The geometry has a great effect on cutting performance.


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 3, 2012)

You should be able to get a Moritaka custom made in that price range. I hade them make me my second custom cleaver last year (AS, Damascus with hammer pattern) told them what profile and size. It ran around $600. I would think a Gyuto would run a lot less.


----------



## echerub (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep, geometry is the cross-section of the blade, how it goes from spine to edge.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 3, 2012)

Id go Marko 52100 mono steel gyuto if I was the threadstarter. But then again I go for the best, and this is the best buy atm.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 3, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Id go Marko 52100 mono steel gyuto if I was the threadstarter. But then again I go for the best, and this is the best buy atm.



Really, or is this your opinion? What other knives do you have in the $300-500 range that you have compared it to? How long have you had/used the Marco?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 3, 2012)

This is of course my subjective opinion and feedback from others.
Compared to DT ITK and Shigefusa in that price range. 

To early to tell for sure, but then again its based on my limited knowledge of kitchenknives 
52100 is an impressive steel and Marko seems to have his HT under control. 

DT however have made a hell of a knife and is one of the best makers out there. However Marko gives a custom for the price of a mass-produced atm, at that is a killer deal.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh I know you might know why I said it to:

First off:
I like a good handle. What I have experienced on a lot of japanese knives and mass-produced is that the handles don't feel good. Markos meiji is impressive and at par or better than his octagons. Other knives just don't put that much effort into the handle. And for me a great grip is extremely important when it comes to a kitchen knife. 

Second:
The steel. 52100 is an animal, takes a great edge and holds it forever. Marko got really good HT, and I know he learned a lot from DT.

Third:
His profile and geometry is very impressive. I know Marko is working on a new grind, but I think he struck gold with this one.

Forth:
Marko is a perfectionist. Its a mental illness that makes him strive to deliver the best of the best

Fifth:
He got a full money back guarantee. 

Sixth: 
Its a full custom for a price of a mass-produced. Killer deal


----------



## skewed (Apr 4, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Marko is a perfectionist. Its a mental illness...



Inquiring email sent!


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Apr 4, 2012)

First off, thanks for all the input and info guys.

Now, after finishing up my first few days at work, I think I need to go a different direction with my new gyuto...

The conditions there are MUCH different from my last job...so, I'm not comfortable bring in and using a $500, delicate edged knife. I need something that can take a little bit of a beating and keep on going! Something with some solid edge retention. A Marko 52100 sounds right up my ally, so I'll shoot him a message to get a little more info about pricing and wait time and whatnot.

I emailed Jon about the Gengetsu and Kochi, but Im really leaning towards the A-type, due to its rep for amazing edge retention at the moment.

Just thought id give you guys a little status update


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 5, 2012)

be ready to put in some time on the stones.

i know that dave wont work on these knives because of the amount of time it takes to get them to their maximum potential and really, that is a good thing.

i bought a 240mm wa-gyuto a-type recently from a member who did some work on it. it saved me some time but i still put in around 3 hours of work on this knife to reach what i was aiming for. now that i have gotten it to the point that the bevel is right where i want it, it has since become my go-to knife. i use it more than my konosuke HD and im not ashamed to say it. everything that the people here say about needing to put in work is absolutely true, but once you do, you will have a much higher appreciation for this knife. this is why i say that it is a good thing that dave doesnt work on these anymore.

i would say that if you want to go this route, be ready to enjoy the hard work you have put into it with a great knife that holds a terrific edge and wont break the bank. i love it and wish i would have bought one a long time ago. it isnt the prettiest and doesn't have the bells and whistles, but for a line knife that you want to hold an edge for a long time, there isnt anything better in my opinion.

PM me if you want and ill walk you through what i did to get this thing humming


----------



## tk59 (Apr 5, 2012)

+1. I spent a lot of hours putting a 99:1 hamaguriba on it. I still love my A-type and it isn't just sentimental, either.


----------



## jwpark (Apr 9, 2012)

Not quite the $300 dollar range, be would be if it was new. 

270 Hattori FH on eBay for a good price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280859971238


----------



## chuck239 (Apr 9, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Oh I know you might know why I said it to:
> 
> First off:
> I like a good handle. What I have experienced on a lot of japanese knives and mass-produced is that the handles don't feel good. Markos meiji is impressive and at par or better than his octagons. Other knives just don't put that much effort into the handle. And for me a great grip is extremely important when it comes to a kitchen knife.
> ...



Have you received yours yet? Or did you get to try one out already on the pass around? I'm pretty excited for my name to come up on the list but have not had a chance to use one and compare to my other knives.

-Chuck


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have been talking with Marko about a 52100 and have decided to go that route, and was already to work out all the specs and whatnot, when new job disaster stuck...things werent what they promised so I walked out.

So, until I land a new job (which should be within the next week or so) a new knife is on hold. And that makes me


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 9, 2012)

Major bummer. Best of luck with the next step!


----------



## mpukas (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear things didn't work out for you - best of luck w/ whatever comes next! 

I was thinking baout this thread and was just gonna suggest the Blazen...

Anyway, FYI, IMO, the Blazen is an AWESOME knife. I certainly don't have the expereince that a lot of folks around here have with different makers, and this was one of my first J-knife purchases (after much deliberation), but every time I take that knife out, I'm reall, really impressed with it, over and over again. It's got nearly every aspect that we knife nuts (generalizing here) are currently looking for: great distal taper, great convex grind, not too thick at the spine - about 3mm +/-, nicely rounded spine and choil, flat from the heel forward about 1/3 of the blade length, superb fit and finish. It's SG-2 core steel @ about 62 clad w/ stainless. Takes a nice edge and has good rentention, but a bit more difficult to get scary sharp compared to white #2. I've not had any chipping problems at all. It's just gorgeous for a non-custom knife - I'd love to see one pimped out by one of the members here! 

Not sure why, but the Blazen doesn't get much press, and I think it deserves more. I can see if someone doesn't like PM steels (I do), or perhaps the western handle (I now prefer wa over yo), or maybe the profile isn't to one's liking, but otherwise, it got it a lot going for it. It's a beautiful workhorse. When it came time for me to sell off a knife to generate some funds for a new one, the Hattori FH went on the chopping block before the Blazen, not a second thought. This is one I plan on hanging on to.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah. The Blazen is a very nice knife. I think it doesn't get pub because it's either considered passe, it's clad and an Akifusa is arguably as good but cheaper. Personally, I think the Blazen is a nicer knife.


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a couple of knives in the EE Ryusen Epicurean line--basically Blazen in a party dress. I was just thinking this morning that if they have another big sale I might add the gyuto. If they ever have another sale like they did on Black Friday, it would be in the specified price range. Holds a great edge and is pretty darn easy to sharpen, which surprised the heck out of me. Choil and spine are nicely rounded, really comfortable knife. I wouldn't want to pay full price for it, but it's a really nice series of knives.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 10, 2012)

chuck239 said:


> Have you received yours yet? Or did you get to try one out already on the pass around? I'm pretty excited for my name to come up on the list but have not had a chance to use one and compare to my other knives.
> 
> -Chuck



Yes 
But more important, I gifted it away to a person I value really high. He fell in love with this and I had to give it to him.
I know he is working on a review of it now 

PS:
If you go for Marko knife, make sure to order a strop as well and a diamond plate


----------

